# Check out this sweet Video!



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

Check out this trailer from our hunt from Canada last fall. If you don't like birds getting ground don't watch. 
http://s36.photobucket.com/albums/e31/p ... ailerx.flv


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

very cool, but wheres the rest of the hunt!?!?!?!


----------



## fowlhunter7 (Mar 1, 2005)

Up close killin! Like it!


----------



## ghostbuster (Nov 30, 2007)

nice video thats really good
man u guys were blowing up them snows lol


----------



## superX2 (Jan 31, 2008)

that's the same way I like peanut butter---
CHUNKY

NICE WORK 8)


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

I have blue balls now where is the rest of the footage?


----------



## PJ (Oct 1, 2002)

I've heard of that footage but that was the first time I have seen it. Nice, I love to see wings flying off birds!


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Clark Griswald aka Sparky
Great vid, looks like you were cleaning them as you were shooting them. You must of had some tight azz chokes in your guns. Wings blowing off and such.
:beer:


----------



## OhioGooseBuster (Feb 8, 2008)

Nothing better that parts and pieces of geese flying through the air with a beautiful sky as the backdrop!!!


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

nice video of decoyin birds. However,the blasting body parts off part isn't all that cool(IMO) to put on a public forum for any Anti's to use against our sport. Sure,it happens and probably all of us have seen it happen in person or even done it a few times,but that getting the high fives from others isn't what the sport is about.It amazes me that everyone said nothing about how the birds decoyed,only about how you guys blew them apart. :beer:

Alex


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Ahhhhhhhhh yes, juvie ross's were thick up there. 

Great video, can't wait to see more.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Man, you are just like my girlfriend, you get me all excited then quit. :evil:

Very good footage, but share the rest!! Man you had those things 5 feet from the camera!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

Good lord you guys were smokin em!

NICE


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

IMO dead is dead. The faster they die the better. If the Anti's are going to get ****** about blowing them up don't you think they would get more ****** if they were shooting them with Red Ryders and putting a single eventually fatal pellet in them? I shoot a extra full, and that stuff happens. If a wing falls off they aren't going to go from ahh sweet they are killing birds, to ahhh they are shooting wings off.

:2cents:


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

Point taken hunt 4p&y but what is your reason for a tight choke at less than 20 yards except for blowen em up.This goes against all common sense.Would you be fine ditch runnin deer with the 4x4 and use that same logic with the antis.Will this happen sometimes,sure,but if you got em landing show some common sense and CHANGE YOUR TUBE.I sure hope you guys dont take any youth hunters out,Id be ****** if my kids came back talken about blowen body parts off.


----------



## goosegrinder (Mar 4, 2005)

Well, let's see a video of guys using Red Ryders first. :lol: However,I guarantee that video won't be as graphic as the one posted. The video posted kinda reminds me of the Foiles videos where they need to shoot the same bird 4-5 times on video and then laugh about it. Don't get me wrong or take it the wrong way,I like the video posted just not sure it's how we want our sport portrayed to the general public.We're losing enough as it is without giving anyone added fuel to fight against us with. Just something to consider.BTW,I would like to see the rest of the video too.

Alex


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

That is an awesome video. You must have posted that somewhere else before because I think I remember seeing it. Maybe it's just deja vu.  I would love to see the rest of it. Especially the results from the flock at the end wiffling in.

I could, however, do without the naysaying in this thread. Someone posted a video. I think most of us enjoyed the video. Let's not make people scared to post more footage in the future because this is the stuff that keeps me going during the off season.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Why do I shoot a Drake Killer at geese? Because I hate wounding birds. I have never changed a tube while in the field. I put that tube in the day I bought it and it has never been out since. I shoot for heads, and it makes it much easier to do so. Put as many pellets in that 4 inch by 4 inch area as possible. It is impossible to tell how the geese are going to decoy, the min you switch tubes they will start flaring at 40 yards.

IMO shoot a good tube, and put as many pellets in there as possible. This is one of the better videos I have seen in a while. I can't even believe we are arguing about how dead they killed them. I have no idea what you mean about the 4x4?


----------



## Gillbilly (Mar 21, 2007)

I by no means want to stop the vids,I enjoy them too.My reference to the 4x4 was an example of what may or may not be acceptable,killng is killing dont hold up. Many more people are on the fence and that yahoo mentality may just push them to the wrong side of the fence. If you can honestly shoot head shots and not waste birds Im cool with that but personally I cant and doubt if most can.I am not a naysayer by any stretch but I was raised to respect what I shoot and will stand by that.I just get a little bent when I see some of the attitudes toword snows and the spring season.Good luck this spring and may your barrels run hot. :beer: :beer:


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

I have been to Burlinton the last few days and just got back. I knew someone would post about the birds getting blown up. I don't really care! The birds were decoying super close and that what makes the video awesome. Was I pumped to see the birds wing and head come off, YES, I love decoying snows close. Both of those birds, the head and wing popped off and the breast was still in perfect condition. We were all shooting extended patternmasters, I love tight chokes, yeah the first shot will be close but what about the third shot. I hate cripples, thats why I always shoot that choke even on field mallards. 5 geese out of 500 getting blown up, I will take that, better than losing 5 birds to cripples.

Oh and we have the full video, it is like 45 minutes long, that was just a trailer for it. That flock that was titty tumblin in at the last clip we shot like 14 or 15 out of it.


----------



## Jeff Zierden (Jan 27, 2006)

And.......................................... Where can we find the full length video? That has to be some of the best snow goose footage I have ever seen.


----------



## shea_patrick33 (Jan 23, 2008)

i love my patternmaster too! i won't go goose hunting without it!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Jeff Zierden said:


> And.......................................... Where can we find the full length video? That has to be some of the best snow goose footage I have ever seen.


Close birds...good snow footage.

"Blown up" or not, no cripples should be something we all should shoot for IMO.


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

Chris Hustad said:


> Jeff Zierden said:
> 
> 
> > And.......................................... Where can we find the full length video? That has to be some of the best snow goose footage I have ever seen.
> ...


That is what it is all about right there!

If there were enough interest, I could burn some copies of our dvd maybe, and send some people some. We have 5 hunts edited out, it is about 40 minutes long. It is not real professionally done, but it is good. There is some crazy awesome footage of decoying snows real close. Alot birds walking around the decoys and such.


----------



## SOCALSNOWSLAYER (Feb 11, 2008)

LET ME GUESS...
FULL CHOKES,3 1/2 INCH SHELLS


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

I would be down for a copy!


----------



## averyghg (Oct 16, 2006)

yeah i just watched that again and definitely need to see more of that action! I'll take a copy of that!!!


----------



## Feather Freeks (Jan 21, 2008)

are u actually selling this vid? and how long is it? i'll buy it.


----------



## OhioGooseBuster (Feb 8, 2008)

Count me in for a copy of the video and let me know the cost.


----------



## Clark Griswald (Mar 16, 2006)

Up until now no I have not sold any copies. It is about 40 minutes long total. We just edited it out for our group of buddies that went on the trip.


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

That is an awesome vid, Id love to see more!


----------



## SDwaterfowler (Mar 2, 2006)

I would be down for a copy of that video. Let me know the cost if you do it.


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

Yeah, I would be willing to send some cash for postage, etc. You could send all of them to Fargo in one, and I can get them to people!


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

youtube, Seperate it into days, 40 minutes/5 = 8 minutes each and alot easier to upload.


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

sweet vid, the only thing better to decoy than ross' are juvy ross' :lol:


----------



## stevehunter11 (Mar 29, 2007)

Very nice bros... hope to be blowin some snows up pretty soon too...

Tape some more and get it up there...


----------

